# HSQLDB oder DERBY - warum SCRIPT Datei?



## Maxi62 (9. Dez 2013)

Hallo,
mal eine Frage als Java Einsteiger. Ich brauche für eine Java Desktop Datenbank die schnell ist und große Datenmengen verarbeiten kann und möglichte Open Source ist.

Ich dachte an HSQLDB oder DERBY.

Zu HSQLDB habe ich eine Frage. Bei ein paar kleinen Tests habe ich gesehen das diese die Daten offenbar immer als eine Art SQL-Script Datei schreibt. Ist das so richtig?
Diese Form der Speicherung sieht recht ineffizient aus, so müssen ja alle Daten stets in den Speicher geladen werden um darauf effizient drauf zugreifen zu können, das ist bei großen Datenmengen nicht sinnvoll.
Kann HSQLDB keine binäre DAT für direkten Zugriff mit Speicher als Cache erzeugen? 

Oder ist Derby vielleicht empfehlenswerter?
MYsql wollte ich nicht nehmen, da diese nicht in das Programm integriert werden kann.

Für Tipps bin ich dankbar!

Gruß
Maxi


----------

